

Google Drive is experiencing service disruption - monkeyfacebag
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1363617140341

======
iamdave
A couple of report from users (We use Drive for remote sales people) is that
it's coming back slowly. Two reports in SoCal that it's back, and one in
Austin Tx. Regional colo problem maybe?

